# Calling all Medtechs



## newbymedic (16 Oct 2007)

Hey all, Just seeing how many people out there are planning to go into CF as Medical Technician?
Call it one of those "just for fun" threads. I figure if we get to know one another online it will make breaking the ice a bit easier should we meet in either BMQ,SQ,QL3 or any other Alphabet Soup CF can group us into.

 Newbymedic 



_if you drop the patient fake a seizure_


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Oct 2007)

hey buddy lol.....ya thats what I'm in for....love your quote by the way bout dropping patients


----------



## Lumadue (29 Oct 2007)

the trade i want to go into is a medtech. I've still got to get ahold of my recruiter and actually get into the forces again, i'm in the reserves but not in the reserves, figure that one out....


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Oct 2007)

I can't, its mind boggling....so like you get paid but you dont have to work?.....cause thats ok just as long as its not the other way around.


----------



## Lumadue (29 Oct 2007)

i've been on a Pre-BMQ course, was 7 weeks and my contract was for 6 months in the reserves was to get a feel of what the military was like, so i got my enrollment certificate saying i'm in the canadian forces, after the course i had decided to stay longer and got ahold of my local recruiter and they had to track my file from one place, went back to where i had done all my medical, got lost on the way. so they find it, now they have to send it to my local unit, got lost again. they find it, say i need to go in for a medical, did one last march, told them and they said it was apart of another regiment, i need another one, i decide to go and get it, week before they do it, they say i don't need another medical..... so they send my file to the armouries of my unit, and the file is lost again...... now i'm waiting for it to be found and set up so i can be sworn back into the canadian forces and to the regiment.


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Oct 2007)

wow....ya see I forget sometimes that the CF IS a gov. organization


----------



## Airbrat (24 Nov 2007)

Have you guys gotten any further along in the process yet?


----------



## Pea (24 Nov 2007)

I'm an untrained Med Tech. Finished my BMQ, and am now waiting for my QL3 to start in February. Not too long now! Getting very excited.


----------



## jlynn (26 Nov 2007)

Waiting ... waiting ...waiting for the paperwork to go through...


----------



## Traveller (2 Dec 2007)

Looking into being a medtech. Considering doing EMT/PCP training for a job until i am physically up to par for Fulltime.


----------



## Pea (4 Dec 2007)

Pte Pea said:
			
		

> I'm an untrained Med Tech. Finished my BMQ, and am now waiting for my QL3 to start in February. Not too long now! Getting very excited.



Scratch that... was just informed today that my QL3 is now delayed until May. Yay, 3 more months of sitting on PRETC for me....


----------



## CFR FCS (5 Dec 2007)

Pte Pea,
You obviously haven't heard the real motto of the CF training system "hurry up and wait". If you are waiting around try to get some "contact" training at a larger base where you can do more than play cards.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Dec 2007)

Pte Pea said:
			
		

> Scratch that... was just informed today that my QL3 is now delayed until May. Yay, 3 more months of sitting on PRETC for me....




 :crybaby:

We have people waiting for BFT in Mosse jaw for a year or longer. Then they wait for AFT for a while. If thats not enough, some wait a year or more for their type course after all that. Consider yourself lucky.

Could always do SQ after the xmas break.


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Dec 2007)

OJT is the best bet in this case I think.


----------



## Pea (5 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :crybaby:
> 
> We have people waiting for BFT in Mosse jaw for a year or longer. Then they wait for AFT for a while. If thats not enough, some wait a year or more for their type course after all that. Consider yourself lucky.
> 
> Could always do SQ after the xmas break.



Do you ever post in a manner in which you are not trying to bring someone down?... I didn't whine, I just stated the truth about what is going on in my situation. I know people wait a while for course, I see it here every day. I'll also be one of those who will be Pte(3) before they are even looking at their first posting. Such is the game in the military, I get that.


----------



## HCA123 (6 Dec 2007)

Putting you down? My 2cents (coming from a Reg Force Field Ambulance), is that CDN Aviator suggesting you get an SQ course while you wait for QL3 is probably the best advice out there. Consider yourself fortunate that experienced people are giving you good advice.

My advice for anyone waiting for a QL3 crse in Borden is to try and get any relevent courses that would make you more employable at a field unit (a common 1st posting for medics). For example, write a memo to get SQ or a Dvr Wheel crse (at worst do the DDC/Safe backing). Units are having a hard time coming up with instructors to run a dvr wheel crse and gone are the days of UMS's (at least in Edmonton) where med techs got their soldiering skills with the unit they were working with (making SQ at least a starting block for new med techs on tasking).


----------



## Pea (6 Dec 2007)

Thank you HCA123. I appreciate the advice. While on PRETC we do SQ as well as driver wheel courses while awaiting our trades training, and my name is on the list for anything I have time to do. I definitely realize how important these courses are. I am also looking at obtaining an OJT position in the new year.

My comments were purely on his tone towards me, but nonetheless, it's not worth arguing over on this board.

Thanks again for your advice, especially from someone in my field.


----------



## HymieAli (7 Dec 2007)

Medtech, BMQ for me is Jan 28th.
Leaving Winnipeg on the 27th they tell me.


----------



## Toddies Girl (7 Dec 2007)

I am also going MedTech. Graduation from BMQ is April 18th (if I get through without any drama of course)....I wonder if it's possible for me to be on that May QL3. That would be awesome! Keeping my fingers crossed. Good luck and happy training!


----------



## steep (9 Dec 2007)

There's really no order in how people get loaded on the QL3. It's a little ridiculous that there's no general way of knowing how long you'd have to wait to get on a course. That said, I hope all of you get on the course you're expecting!

I'm a reserve medic so I don't know the frustration of PRETC, but i have friends who've told me bits and pieces...

Maybe i'll see some of you in Borden!


----------



## lone bugler (13 Dec 2007)

hi im doing my application process right now to become a reserve med tech. i've done the applitude test, done a phone interview with the 23 field ambulance down in hamilton. since i want to join the detachment in London Ontario. I'm finished the first part of my medical exam and finished my interview. i have to go back in January for the second part of my medical exam and then book a fitness testing time. I have alot of questions and any answers would be appreciated. 

1. what does the second part of the medical exam and the physical testing entail?
2. how many weekends is BMQ if i do it with my unit rather than go to camp?
3. do Medtechs have to do SQ? and if we do, is it possible to do my first trade course and SQ in one summer? (i have from end of April until September since I'm in first year university currently
4. i know med tech is a purple trade and i picked army as my element (no idea why i did that....) but does it make a big difference?
5. since i applied to the London detachment of the 23 field ambulance i was told the detachment is no bigger than a platoon. does this mean i can only attain a certain rank? (will i even reach the rank of Sgt? since the unit is so small?)


----------



## steep (17 Dec 2007)

Hey lone bugler.

There's tons of information about the physical testing and the application process in general in the recruiting forum, so take a look there to give you abetter idea of what happens.
Weekend bmq is about 10 weekends. (close to that at least). Medics do have to do SQ in the reserves, and you can do them both in one summer, that's actually what I did! It doesn't really matter that you're army...and as for getting promoted, I'm sorry but you shouldn't even be thinking about any of that right now. Sure you might plan on staying in the army for long enough, but make it throuhg BMQ first, one step at a time. In general with the reserves, promotions are methodical based on what courses you've done and how long you've been in it. But yes, it does depend on your unit and what positions are available.

Good luck with the rest of your application!


----------



## lone bugler (15 Jan 2008)

called me the other day and moved the second part of the medical back to February :crybaby:, said there were some priority cases, probably some Co-op kids who need to get in before the new term starts :threat:.  so now my application process has offically been 5 months long  :-\


----------



## lone bugler (10 Feb 2008)

hi I just completed all my testing for the application process. passed my PT, CFAT for the trade i wanted (med tech) and both parts of the medical. finished the interview at the recruiting office and a phone interview with my unit. what Im wondering is how long does it take to get merit listed and and being offered a position and finally going to a parade night/sworn in? I was told after the medical that my medical file will be sent to ottawa and this was sent about 3 days ago.

additional info: I'm applying for Pres, med tech, in London with the 23 field ambulance.


----------



## Unglunk (17 Feb 2008)

I actually grow more and more confused as time goes on,on how the CF ever get people to enroll.They treat you amazingly if you have a trade of some kind to bring them and claim to love applicants who are semi skilled,but once you are done going through the process and they begin your PLAR(prior learning assessment review),forget about ever hearing back from them;this is at least my personal experience.I went through the Med Tech hiring process as semi skilled,because i'm a PCP with almost 9 years experience,my course is from a college the CF recognizes and months later i still have no start date.I don't get it,i even scored commissioned scores on my CFAT and Med Tech was on the urgent list at the time,but now isn't because it's been like a decade since i finished the process.

     I'm also a British citizen and actually contacted their military and got some solid feedback full of all sorts of detail and useful information.They said they get very few Civilian Paramedics apply for what they call combat Med Tech and that they typically train you themselves,in most cases and have no set prerequisites like certain Chemistry and BIO's and would welcome me with open arms.I have decided that if i don't get in to BMQ by the end of March,i'm off to England to live on base with my recently retired RAF uncle and will go through their process where things seem to be much more straight forward.

     Sorry about the rant ladies and gentlemen,but it felt good.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Feb 2008)

Maybe it's not your PLAR that's taking time.  Maybe it's your Enhanced Reliability Check.
So you got commissioned scores on your CFAT, big deal, so did I.  That doesn't speed up your enrollment process.
If you want info from them, call them, prove you're interested.  Don't sit around waiting for them to call you.


----------



## Unglunk (17 Feb 2008)

November of 2006 was when i first applied as a Med Tech and was actually oferred a spot shortly after,but had to decline it for personal reasons.I then reapplied in Oct of 2007 and was told it should move along quite quickly because they already had my information from before including backround checks and as a result was told that they might be able to get me in for Jan,but couldn't tell me for sure,so the checks are all done and i am told that it is just my PLAR.I contact them on a regular basis and just recently sent them the information on what PCP courses are accepted;they accept PCP's from SK,NS,BC and Ontario,they also take EMT-P's from AB and P1's from PEI,i fit in to this category as well;the recruiter told me that they already have this DND list and that they know it will be approved,but some other agency has to say yes because they can't.

     I spoke recently with one of our local RCMP who used to be in recruiting as well as be a Combat Diver,who told me that the system is very flawed and that he used to be amazed at how many applicants had moved on to something else because they got sick of waiting.Hiring Semi Skilled applicants just makes sense,they are cost effective and it also means that on completion of BMQ,people aren't killing time and wasting their contract time waiting on a PCP course to begin for them.

     I get the impression,based on how defensive you get,that you think the system is outstanding or at the very least adequate,i have to disagree and have that right,it is just an open forum.Thanks for assuming i'm a whiner who has just sat at home since i left the recruiting centre,complaining to everybody but them.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Feb 2008)

Unglunk said:
			
		

> I get the impression,based on how defensive you get,that you think the system is outstanding or at the very least adequate,i have to disagree and have that right,it is just an open forum.Thanks for assuming i'm a whiner who has just sat at home since i left the recruiting centre,complaining to everybody but them.



Not once in my post did I say or even imply that you are a whiner.  Although 2 out of 4 of your posts are a complaint against the recruiting system.
Do I think the system is outstanding or adequate?  No, and I've been through it twice (three times, if you count the Reserves).  So you reapplied in Oct of 07.  That's four months ago.  I don't consider this an overly long wait, but maybe you do.


----------



## Unglunk (17 Feb 2008)

Nov of 2006 is the info they are still using plus four months so yes that does seem a little lengthy for,what was a an urgent occupation that was short 168 people at the time.

    I have read a few posts in here from people saying they are done BMQ and now waiting on a course for their occupation to begin,by the time this occurs and they finish the program and SQ,a good chunk of their first contract will be up and i think this is very poor use of people.

    I met an ex weapons tech who told me that by the time he was done all of his training,his contract was basically up and he never really even did his actual job and just left on contract completion;seems a bit counterproductive.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Feb 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Not once in my post did I say or even imply that you are a whiner.



You did not but I will

Unglunk, enjoy England.


----------



## Unglunk (17 Feb 2008)

Thanks you,i here the inflight movies are better then ever these days and the Kosher meal is to die for.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Feb 2008)

Unglunk said:
			
		

> Thanks you,i here the inflight movies are better then ever these days and the Kosher meal is to die for.



Oh and the UK military always treats their troops like gold. Nothing but the best over there. You will love it.


----------



## observor 69 (17 Feb 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oh and the UK military always treats their troops like gold. Nothing but the best over there. You will love it.



Right on Sarge.  Just checked your profile, I believe congrats are in order !


----------



## Yrys (17 Feb 2008)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Just checked your profile, I believe congrats are in order !



Nah, it's not his first week as DS here  !


----------



## Unglunk (17 Feb 2008)

Wow,i only mentioned the UK as an option.The CF has always been the one i was after,hence the reasson i'm still here,but i can only wait so long before i need to look at other options,like the UK.I was never bashing the CF,i was merely stating the problems i have had with recruiting,not the military itself,which has many good things to offer.My two original posts were put on in such a way,as to give the reader insight in to what my backround is and what i have experienced so far.At the end of these posts i was looking on Information on the PA course as well as the current number of Med Tech vacancies.

     Canada is a great country,but i don't think anyone can say it is or isn't the best,yet people get way to offended when another country is mentioned in a possitive way.I have no idea what country is the best because you would have to see every country in the world to make this decision,and even then it would only be based on one opinion and therefore inaccurate,same applies to military;lots of good military organizations out there,they all have pros and cons.I never put down the Canadian forces as a whole,but merely pointed out some flaws in the recruiting process and was looking for some answers.

     It has become all too clear that unless you have had nothing but good experiences with the CF,you need not make a post.I'll be unsubscribing now.


----------



## observor 69 (17 Feb 2008)

Unglunk said:
			
		

> Wow,i only mentioned the UK as an option.The CF has always been the one i was after,hence the reasson i'm still here,but i can only wait so long before i need to look at other options,like the UK.I was never bashing the CF,i was merely stating the problems i have had with recruiting,not the military itself,which has many good things to offer.My two original posts were put on in such a way,as to give the reader insight in to what my backround is and what i have experienced so far.At the end of these posts i was looking on Information on the PA course as well as the current number of Med Tech vacancies.



I think the previous point was that the Brits don't necessarily treat their ranks personnel with the same care and benefits as Canada.


----------



## forcerecon85 (17 Feb 2008)

I'm more or less a long time forum reader planning on reg force med tech, just gone back to high school for my science credits.


----------



## lone bugler (12 Mar 2008)

merit listed this week. so my file just got sent to 23 field ambulance, took forever to get the medical file back from ottawa and thank god the vision requirement for med tech is V4 cause i have horrible sight  ;D. I know the time it takes for them to call back could vary to a week to forever, but I just wanna go on course, how long do you have to be in a unit before they ship you off to course? for example if they call me back in April, can i still make it to BMQ/SQ/QL3 in May? and can you even parade with a unit without BMQ, i think i heard somewhere where if you don't have BMQ you can't do anything in the field with the unit. 

oh well it's in god's hands now, maybe they'll call me in April right after I'm done this year's university term and ship me off  :warstory:


----------



## Great white Hype (14 Mar 2008)

Getting ready for my interview on the 20th of March, (Physical aslo, background has already been completed)

Im farily comfindent though, that with my background I should do well in the interview and more importantly should be a top candidate should a position become available.

I truly believe that being a Med. Tech is the best position the military has to offer. Im extremely exctied about the opportunity to join the Armed Forces. 

Quick question...Are any of you out there in the Air Force? And yes I know its a Purple trade, I just want to know if any are out there. 

When I receive more news I will keep everyone informed and up-to-date.


----------



## JABAC (14 Mar 2008)

Just a question:  I applied for medtech so I was wondering if anyone knows approximately how man positions are currently available?  Last time I heard (back in November) there wre about 70.  I am just curious to see what sort of demand there is for medtechs.  

I was also told that most get posted to either Edmonton or Petawawa at the beginning....what is the extent of the truth in this?  

I will be starting my basic in September and who knows where I'll end up.  I guess I'll go wherever they send me...part of the reason I decided to join, actually...the exciting, unkown aspect.


----------



## Dolphado (14 Mar 2008)

see I'm in the same boat as you Forcerecon85, Gotta do that darned chemistry.  You have no idea how much I regret not taking it in highschool.


----------



## Great white Hype (14 Mar 2008)

JABAC said:
			
		

> Last time I heard (back in November) there wre about 70.  I am just curious to see what sort of demand there is for medtechs.




How did you hear this information?


----------



## JABAC (14 Mar 2008)

Great White Hype said:
			
		

> How did you hear this information?



From a recruiter I talked to


----------



## Great white Hype (20 Mar 2008)

Finished up my Medical and Interview today, 

I was informed by the staff there that Med Tech are being brought in at a rapid pace at the moment. I should know by the end of the month when my BMQ starts. I was also told that some people are getting invites to BMQ with just days to prepare.

Exciting times ahead.

Good Luck to all,


----------



## lone bugler (20 Mar 2008)

Great White Hype said:
			
		

> Finished up my Medical and Interview today,
> 
> I was informed by the staff there that Med Tech are being brought in at a rapid pace at the moment. I should know by the end of the month when my BMQ starts. I was also told that some people are getting invites to BMQ with just days to prepare.
> 
> ...



does this apply to reserve med techs? i was merit listed weeks ago and still no call, or do they usally call you right before a BMQ session? and when is the next reserve BMQ does anyone know?


----------

